# Round Bottom Bottle ID



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 7, 2020)

I read a post about these types of bottles a while back but can't seem to find it now. I'm just curious as to what the original contents were and if it has any age to it. There were three of them on a box of bottles I recently picked up at an auction. Two were round bottom like the one in the pictures and one had a flat spot on the bottom roughly 2 inches in diameter which allows it to stand alone. They are 10 inches tall and 4 1/2 inches wide. One has remnants of a foil band around the top/neck and "DEL" "VWO" opposite of each other in the pointile. On the base is a small embossed anchor with IX above it and a 0 beneath it. All comments welcomed.


----------



## coreya (Dec 7, 2020)

wicker wrapped wine bottle


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 7, 2020)

coreya said:


> wicker wrapped wine bottle


Not very old I suspect, even though the one in the picture has a number of air bubbles in it.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 7, 2020)

Chianti.  I've dug them in 1910's pits for the most part but they can be newer than that as well.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.


----------

